# Dacia Vr38 duster



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Normally a Dacia wouldn't be on my list of cars I'd like to drive but this one is of interest 

850bhp Dacia Duster revealed | Auto Express News | News | Auto Express


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

There is another thread on this as well.... awesome machine that 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/151975-gt-r-engined-dacia.html


----------

